# Any NTs out there watch TED? I find is fascinating sometimes.



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

TED: Ideas worth spreading

Sometimes you get something really inspiring that shifts your perspective.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've seen a few videos and it is indeed a very interesting and very useful resource.


----------



## LyndseyM (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi
Yep I love all that stuff. And in bite sized pieces for my easily distracted brain :wink:

Have you also looked at Ignite? This is more 'grass roots' style - each city runs its own events and the talks are 5 mins rather than about 20. I'm organising Ignite Birmingham UK later this year but they go on all over the world.

There is another one, similar to Ignite called.... I can never remember quite what it's called.. mucha pechu? Pucha mechu? Moochie Poochie? If I have a brainwave I'll update with the right name!


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

LyndseyM said:


> Hi
> Yep I love all that stuff. And in bite sized pieces for my easily distracted brain :wink:
> 
> Have you also looked at Ignite? This is more 'grass roots' style - each city runs its own events and the talks are 5 mins rather than about 20. I'm organising Ignite Birmingham UK later this year but they go on all over the world.
> ...


You know, I clicked on that link and watched the first video that it showed.

I don't know who this Heather Knight was ... but damn!!! Quirky tone, definitely 10x smarter than me with two MIT degrees in electrical engineering and computer science, and she's HOT TOO!!!

WOW.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Nope........


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

I try to watch a TED video every day, most video are very interesting and informative. I think I found out about that website from the debate forum on PerC.

I will definitely try to watch that Ignite website as well.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw a TED video recently about news stories that we will remember in the future. It was very interesting.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks interesting. I'll check it out. Thnx.


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

I have viewed quite a few TED talks online and they're usually very enlightening!


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I've watched several of them, but I would like to start keeping up with it more regularly. :happy:


----------



## Refu (Mar 5, 2010)

TED is just all kinds of wonderful. 

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?...ThBSzhmZkRhNm8yYllsWGc&utm_content=site-basic

^google spreadsheet of TED talks.


----------



## SuSu (Feb 8, 2010)

Yup. I love the TED talk videos and have watched a ton of them. One of my life goals is to attend it (and speak there) one day.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, I find TED videos to be quite inspiring. I watch a video every now and then to stay abreast on what the intelligentsia are up to. Ignite looks interesting too and I think I'll check it out thanks!


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Refu said:


> TED is just all kinds of wonderful.
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?...ThBSzhmZkRhNm8yYllsWGc&utm_content=site-basic
> 
> ^google spreadsheet of TED talks.


Thank you so much for that.

Now I can find specific talks on topics that I'm interested in.

I just listened to " http://www.ted.com/talks/david_logan_on_tribal_leadership.html " and found it so fascinating and useful and I owed it all to the spreadsheet that you provided. 

P.S. ROFL at my ENTJness attracting me towards talks about tribes.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, my ENFJ brother and INTP brother began downloading them a few years ago to show to and share with their friends and family. TED talks iz good shtuffs! That's right, I drop proper English to be cutesy when I _really_ like something. =Þ I haven't watched any in a while, though, as I get easily distracted with other interests.


----------



## awordforthat (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm a TED addict and devotee. I will make it to a TED conference someday, either as a presenter (I can dream) or as an audience member.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Just saw a great new talk which has just been posted up.

Simon Sinek: How great leaders inspire action | Video on TED.com

How great leaders inspire action ^^^


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

another one of my favourites:

Barry Schwartz on our loss of wisdom | Video on TED.com

Loss of Wisdom ^^^


----------



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

yes! I do enjoy TED once in awhile.


----------

